# 60 cm planted tank



## Petter (6 Mar 2021)

Hello Ukaps!
Sharing my first real planted tank. Its just above two months old.

Tank: No brand optiwhite 60x40x35
Plants: Monte Carlo, Rotala Rotundifolia, Rotala Green, Weeping Moss, Cyperus Helferi, Eleocharis Acicularis, Hydrocotyle Verticillata, Hygrophila Pinnatifida, Cryptocoryne Willisii, Staurogyne Repens
Livestock: Crystal Red, CPD, snails
Filter: Oase Biomaster 350
Light: Twinstar S
Substrate: Tropica
Fertilisation: Tropica special and tropica premium, easy carbo

Thank you ukaps community for all inspiration and knowledge! Have been looking around this forum a lot before setting it up. I am from Sweden and keeping planted tanks is not that common here so I was really happy to find this forum.

cheers


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Mar 2021)

Welcome 
Very nice scape 👍


----------



## alto (7 Mar 2021)

I really like this scape and it’s so nice to see CPD kept in a larger tank!
How many CPD have you added?
Are they breeding?

If you use ”Sweden” as your Search parameter, you should pull up some other ukap members from Sweden


----------



## Petter (7 Mar 2021)

Thanks! I have ten CPD and I have seen really small fry a couple of times but they don't seem to make it. I assume the are eaten by parents or maybe they don't find food that is possible for them to eat. I suppose I should keep them in a separate tank (remove the adults) if I want to breed them successfully. 

I can also add to the info about the tank that I use pressurized CO2 from a soda stream bottle and with a inline diffusor - JBL Proflora. Works good - most, but not all, bubbles are dissolved before getting in the tank.


----------



## Jake101 (12 Mar 2021)

Nice looking setup. I might have exactly the same OW-tank as you do. Where did you get the perfect-sized cabinet or is it DIY?


----------



## Paulthewitt (12 Mar 2021)

Jake101 said:


> Nice looking setup. I might have exactly the same OW-tank as you do. Where did you get the perfect-sized cabinet or is it DIY?


This was my exact thought/question!


----------



## Petter (13 Mar 2021)

It’s a Juwel cabinet for the Lido 125 aquarium. I guess not the look and quality like other more fancy brands but fore sure not as expensive either 😅


----------



## Jake101 (13 Mar 2021)

Petter said:


> It’s a Juwel cabinet for the Lido 125 aquarium. I guess not the look and quality like other more fancy brands but fore sure not as expensive either 😅


Good to know. I have something similar, meaning nothing fancy, but it is 60 x 45 cm, so not a perfect match. Few years ago I looked for an ADA cabinet, but the price in the only shop in Sweden selling ADA was not for me.


----------



## Paul M (6 May 2021)

Very nice aquascape. I love the way the monte carlo is cascading over the wood like a green waterfall.


----------



## Mrs S.Shrimply (12 Jul 2021)

Beautiful scape 😍 inspiration for my next setup


----------



## CheeseAndPickle (27 Jul 2021)

This is what i`m aspiring to setup, great composition and nice clean lines


----------

